# hardware sensor and smbus-arp

## Ateo

I am attempting to get my hardware sensors working. I have compiled the kernel with I2C components built as modules, as suggested by the lm_sensor site. However, there seems to be one thing missing. --> smbus-arp

```
epitaph lm-sensors # modprobe smbus-arp

FATAL: Module smbus_arp not found.

```

Is it just me or am I just missing the smbus-arp module (in the kernel)? I cannot find this module anywhere in the kernel. I am running development-sources-2.6.6 with lm-sensors-2.8.4. Every HOWTO/FAQ that I have read does not have any information as to where this module is... Unless I misread documents.

Any ideas?

----------

## Ateo

Anyone?

----------

## lucasjb

Bump: I'd also like someone to explain this, sensors-detect told me I need it, but I can't find it in kernel 2.6.7... anyone?

----------

## Master One

Same here. Just installed lm-sensors-2.8.7, using 2.6.9-rc1-love2.

No smbus-arp anywhere...   :Question: 

----------

## Ateo

Nothing still? Where is smbus-arp?

----------

## lopio

same problem for me   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dweebs0r

Me too, kernel: 2.6.7-gentoo-r12.

 Just here looking for the fix.  I see I am not the only one so, I feel better.    :Smile: 

The module does not exist on my system anywhere.

I commented out smbus-arp in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors so my bootup would not have the !! error thing every time.

----------

## ejh

Count me in on this. I have an Asus A8V Deluxe motherboard. Where is that fracking module? Kernel 2.6.9

----------

## feffi

Same problem here with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6 and lm_sensors-2.8.8 on an Acer 803LCi (Intel SMB). The following modules are missing, although they were detected by sensors-detect:

pca9540

saa1064

smbus-arp

lm92

max6650

smartbatt

----------

## bravo911

I've run into the same problem as well... all the other modules are there... why not this one? What does it do? How can I fix it? Is it mandatory or optional?

I just found this file: cat /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors-2.8.7/chips/smbus-arp

---begin---

SMBUS_ARP Driver

-------------

This is a demonstration driver which provides SMBus 2.0

ARP services. It isn't much use except for testing SMBus 2.0

ARP and PEC support in the i2c layer.

It is NOT a normal 'chip' driver for a particular sensor device.

If you don't know what SMBus ARP is you don't need this driver.

Stability

---------

Beta.

DETECTION

-------------

This driver requires SMBus 2.0 support in i2c-2.6.4 or higher.

If your kernel does not have i2c-2.6.4 or higher the module

will refuse to load.

This driver will register itself on each i2c bus which

supports SMBus Block Data transactions.

USES

----

The module ARPs each supported bus when it is inserted

(or after that when a i2c bus driver is inserted).

It does not periodically re-ARP, and the i2c stack does not

currently support SMBus Host Notify, so it will not detect

hot-plugged devices.

The smbus-arp module should be inserted before any chip modules

so that it has an opportunity to assign addresses.

/PROC ENTRIES

-------------

There are 8 entries in /proc, 0-7. Each is a 'slot'.

If a chip has responded to ARP, it will appear in a 'slot'

as follows. See the SMBus 2.0 Specification for details.

        value   function

        1       SMBus address

        2       UDID Device Capabilities

        3       UDID Version / Revision

        4       UDID Vendor ID

        5       UDID Device ID

        6       UDID Interface

        7       UDID Subsystem Vendor ID

        8       UDID Subsystem Device ID

        9       UDID Vendor Specific ID

To reassign a device to a different address, write

that address to the slot. For example, 'echo 13 > 0'

to reassign the device in slot 0 to address 13 (0x0d).

TO DO

-----

lots

Author/Maintainer

-----------------

Mark D. Studebaker (mdsxyz123@yahoo.com)

---end---

Unfortunately, all this is saying is that it probably isn't needed because I have no idea what it is... If someone can shed some light i'd be grateful.

if i comment out the section of /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors regarding smbus-arp I should work fine... the lack of this module seems to have no effect on functionality.

----------

## Herring42

*bump*

Anyone had any ideas?

----------

## Herring42

Bump again.

----------

## R!tman

bump*

I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 and the problem still occurs.

----------

## localghost

*bump*

kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

EDIT: afaict, this driver doesn't do anything or at least yo don't need it. So just comment it out in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors and don't forget to renumber the modules, like this:

```
# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-viapro

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

# No driver for this module yet, but it isn't really needed.

#MODULE_3=smbus-arp

# This used to be MODULE_4, but you have to renumber.

MODULE_3=w83627hf

```

----------

## R!tman

I also changed my config file that way. But I do not consider it a very clean solution.

----------

## localghost

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> I also changed my config file that way. But I do not consider it a very clean solution.

 

It works, doesn't it? That what counts!  :Wink: 

Anyway you will have to wait for a clean solution until smbus-arp gets ported to the 2.6 kernels. File a complaint in bugzilla if you don't like it.  :Wink: 

----------

## lazx888

having the exact same problem...   is there a solution yet?

----------

## charlesnadeau

Same here...

----------

## 0n0w1c

** bump **

----------

## paulb787

samne proble  :Sad: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## nic0000

*bump*

DELL Optiplex SX-270

prometheus ~ # sensors-detect

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

# Warning: the required module smbus-arp is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe smbus-arp

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

----------

## Tanetal

Please have a look at the middle part of the thread. The solution is _not_ to load the smbus-arp module, which doesn't exist yet.

It's as easy as that. The chipset could do more, but the software doesn't support it yet. Just keep an eye at the development of the lm_sensors, and maybe sometime there will be a working module called smbus-arp.  :Wink: 

Greetz

Tanetal

----------

## nic0000

 *Tanetal wrote:*   

> It's as easy as that. The chipset could do more, but the software doesn't support it yet. Just keep an eye at the development of the lm_sensors, and maybe sometime there will be a working module called smbus-arp. 

 

OK, that explain my confusion. I has thought that I am to stupid to found the driver.  :Wink:  (My english is not so good)

I am not so familar with hw-sensors, but I has thought that this chip have run under 2.4 Kernel and on the other side it was very popular.

----------

## Tanetal

Don't mind. I did understand, therefore I explained in detail.

Soweit alles kein Problem  :Wink: 

Einfach noch ungenutzte Kapazität.

Grüße

Ben

----------

## freke

My system would also like the smbus_arp module enabled - any news on that?

I've currently disabled it in the conf as per described above in thread, but that shouldn't be the way to do it imho  :Wink: 

----------

